# Me CowPimp... Me Like Iron...



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey there IronMagazine folks.  Old time IM poster/mod here.  Every once in a while I like to pop my head in here.  This time, it's in an attempt to keep a journal.  I feel like it will help with my consistency.  By average person standards I have remained consistent, but not by mine.  I have had numerous setbacks where I floundered and didn't lift as much as I'd like, nor with the gusto that I like.  I've been pretty good lately, and I thought this would help keep up the momentum.  Just starting to do some stuff based around the Westside template again, for the first time in many years.  So, here is my first workout:


*Speed Bench* RI60
45x5
95x3
160x8x3

*Miltary Press* RI180
45x5
95x3
125x3
150x5x3

*Pulldown* RI90
#12x10, 10, 10, 6, 5

*Dips* RI90
+25x2x10
BWx9, 7, 6

*Face Pull* RI90
#6x3x12

*Superset* RI30
Curls
70x10
55x10

DB Skulls
27sx12, 8



First time doing dynamic effort work in ages, save for the occasional kettlebell swings or jumping onto a box during a conditioning circuit.  Felt pretty fast.  Military press was super easy, and fast/strong on all sets.  For the rest of the work, I'm emphasizing the negative a little bit since the goal of the remaining accessory work is mass building.  Thus, my numbers are garbage.  Whatever though, I was happy with this.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2013)

*ME Squat/Deadlift - Monday 10/14/13*

*Front Squat* RI180+
45x5
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x1
295x1
315x1
325x2x1
295x2

*Safety Bar Squat* RI180
70x5
160x5
250x4x5

*DB Prone Row* RI90
80sx10, 10, 9, 7, 6

*Hanging Pikeup*
BWx5, 5, 3, 3, 3

*Band Resisted 45 Degree Hyper*
Orangex3x12


Pretty happy with the workout.  I was kind of surprised how good the front squats felt.  Totaled up 6 reps at over 90%.  This is actually tied for my best front squat.  Although I felt good doing these, I didn't feel up to breaking the record.  I can reserve that for next week if I feel up to it then.  Safety bar squats all were fast and easy.  Was trying to work at about 70% 1RM with that one.  I probably need to add another leg exercise on this day that I do at a higher volume.  Perhaps good mornings will be added next time.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2013)

*Gpp 10/15/13*

*Circuit*
Sled drag reverse
Sled row
Sledgehammer
Sled drag forward
Sled press
Jump rope



Just did this for about 25 minutes after my movement prep stuff.  This is pretty much how my conditioning workouts go usually.  Just do it for general health really.  Also, can't stand treadmills usually, so I only use them on occasion.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2013)

*ME Bench Press 10/16/13*

*Incline Bench Press* RI180+
45x5
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x1
255x1
275x2x1
260x1
250x2

*Close Grip Bench Press* RI180
45x5
135x5
205x4x5

*Chin Up* RI90
BWx10,7,6,6,5

*Seated Dumbbell Press* RI90
60sx10,7,5,4,4

*Machine Row* RI90
200x3x10


Again, I was surprised at the showing on my incline press.  Not a personal record, but closer than I was expecting to be.  I was perfectly happy with it, and probably had a decent shot at my previous best if I got amped up and in the groove.  Close grip press was really fast and easy.  I used what I predicted is about 70% of my 1RM, though I'm not entirely sure as I haven't tested in a while.  The other stuff still looks really weak because of a slower negative, moderate rest period, and just being later in the workout.  That seated shoulder press tanked really fast.  Skipped the arm work because I was running short on time, and because it's boring and relatively unimportant for my goals.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought I might also give any onlookers an idea of what I'm eating right now.  Today my eating looked like this:

*Meal 1*
6 red potatoes
6 whole eggs
4oz spinach
Cooked in olive oil

1 banana
2 fish oil caps

*Meal 2*
6oz grass fed beef
4oz whole wheat pasta
1/4 can diced tomatoes
4oz peas
1.25oz onions
Cooked in olive oil

*Workout Shake*
2 scoops glycomaize
1.5 scoops whey
5g creatine

*Meal 3*
Chipotle burrito:
Tortilla
Chicken
Brown rice
Black beans
Peppers
Tomatoes
Corn
Cheese
Lettuce
Guacamole

*Meal 4*
Same as meal 2 but add in 2 more fish oil caps


Although I'm not counting exactly, I know each meal is in the 800-100 calorie range.  The shake is like 400-500 calories.  So, I should be right around 4k calories for the day.


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 16, 2013)

Subbed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey CP.....Good to see you back.   

Beastly Front Squats!!!


----------



## CG (Oct 17, 2013)

Now that's a name I thought was long gone :daydream;


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2013)

*GPP 10/17/13 & DE Squat/DL 10/18/13*

Thanks for showing interest in my journal fellas!

For GPP there's not much to say.  I just did some incline treadmill walking for about 30 minutes.  Yesterday, on the 19th, was a day off.  Now to the real workout I did on Friday:

*Squat DE* RI60
45x5
95x2
135x2
185x2
210x8x2

*Deadlift DE* RI60
265x8x1

*Rack Pull -Pin1-* RI180
440x5x3

*Natural GHR* RI90
4x5

*Fallouts* RI90
Kneecapx8,8,6

*Seated Row* RI90
16x10,7,6


Again ran a little short on time.  Did fewer sets than I planned on a couple things, and cut the leg extensions I was gonna do.  I keep underestimating the length of these workouts, but that will be rectified this next week.  I need a solid 90 minutes or so including my 10-15 minutes of movement prep.  Squats were done without a box; sorry Louie Simmons.  I just feel like that's going to be more beneficial for me than box squatting.  Rack pulls were done about 2/3 of the way up the shin.  Really not very difficult at that weight.  It's going up to 465 next time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

Subbed as well! Been a long time!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2013)

*DE Bench Press 10/20/2013*

Thanks again for showing interest in my humble journal!

*Bench Press DE* RI60
45x5
95x3
135x3
175x8x3

*Military Press* RI180
45x5
95x3
135x3
160x4x3

*Pulldown* RI90
#12x10,10,9,7,7

*Dips* RI90
+25x10,10,10,9,7

*Face Pull* RI90
#6.5x3x10

Superset 
*Barbell Curl* RI45
65x3x10
*Dumbbell Skullcrusher* RI45
27.5sx3x10


I was pretty happy with how everything felt yesterday.  Bench press felt pretty quick most sets, and military press felt strong with very consistent technique.  Pulldowns and dips were still weak, but again, I suck with a slower tempo and moderate rest.  I'm going to complain about that every time, lol.  Had a pretty nice pump at the end of the workout too, for whatever that's worth.  About to go do my max effort squat/DL workout now.  I'll post that workout either late tonight or tomorrow.  Also, Saturday was a rest day.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2013)

*ME Squat/Deadlift 10/21/13*

*Front Squat* RI180+
45x5
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x1
305x1
335x1 *PR*
305x2

*Safety Bar Squat* RI180
160x5
265x3x5

*Good Morning* RI90
225x10,10,10,8,8

*Hanging Pikeup* RI90
BWx6,6,4,4,3

*Machine Row* RI90
150x10
170x10
190x10

*45 Degree Back Extension* RI90
(Orange Band + 25)x3x10


Hell yeah, a PR for the first time in a while.  Usually when my front squats go up, so do my back squats.  I'l have to test it in in the not too distant future.  I knew I was was going to get it too.  The front squats just felt really great going into it.  Some of it is that I spent 15 minutes foam rolling and then another 10 minutes doing more dynamic movement prep.  Safety bars squats felt fine; not terribly difficult, but not terribly easy.  The good mornings were more tiring than I expected.  Haven't done them in a while so didn't push it as hard as I could've.  Also, by that point in the workout the fatigue was starting to set in a bit.  The rest of the stuff went well enough, but nothing special to report.


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 22, 2013)

I would hate to be you after that squat day! looking good bro


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2013)

*Gpp 10/22/2013*

@bigcruz:
Yeah, my hamstrings are still feeling it a bit, heh.  I was definitely gassed.


*Circuit*
Sled drags
Push ups
Reverse sled drags
Medicine ball front slam
Kettlebell swing
Jump rope


Again, just did this for around 25 minutes after some movement prep.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2013)

*ME Bench Press 10/23/2013*

*Incline Bench Press* RI180+
45x5
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x1
255x1
275x1
250x2

*Close Grip Bench Press* RI180
135x5
220x3x5

*Pull Up* RI90
BWx10,8,6,6,5

*Seated Dumbbell Press* RI90
60sx10,8,6,5,5

*Bent Row* RI90
205x10,10,8

Superset
*Pushdown* RI45
#12x3x10

*Hammer Curl* RI45
30sx10,10,8


Was not feeling the incline press that day.  Still managed to hit 275, same as last time, but it felt like shit.  Granted, some of it is the shitty bench I did it on, but still, none of them felt that great.  Definitely wasn't going to try for a new record today.  Close grip bench felt nice and strong and fast though.  Switched to bent rows for an additional pulling exercise for the day.  Damn those are hard when you slow the negative down to about 3 seconds.  Anyway, not the greatest workout, but not the worst either.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2013)

I put some pictures up in my gallery to give you an idea of what I looked like after I lost a bunch of weight when I was younger, then now, when I gained it all back in the form of muscle, lol.  The "now" shots are a few months ago, but still pretty accurate.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2013)

*Gpp 10/24/2013*

Just did some incline treadmill walking for 30 minutes.  I'll probably keep one session like this in most weeks.  It's just easier on the nervous system than the more circuit style sessions I do sometimes, but still good for my health.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2013)

*DE Squat/DL 10/25/2013*

*Squat DE* RI60
45x5
95x2
135x2
185x2
230x8x2

*Deadlift DE* RI60
290x8x1

*Rack DL -Pin1- (Mid/high shin)* RI180
465x4x3

*Leg Extension* RI90
#12x10
#14x10
#16x3x10

*Fallouts* RI90
Mid/low thighx10,10,8,7,6

*Seated row* RI90
#16x10,8,7

*GHR* RI90
Red bandx10,8,5


A little slow to post, but here I am!  Nothing too amazing to report in this workout.  Speed workout felt pretty fast overall, and rack deadlifts were easy.  I never really rack deadlift much more, if any, than off the ground.  Fallouts are always brutal.  Look it up if you've never tried it.  If you set everything to the right position, then it's brutal.  Try searching blast strap fallouts.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2013)

*DE Bench Press 10/27/2013*

*Bench Press DE* RI60
45x5
95x3
135x3
190x8x3

*Military Press* RI180
95x3
160x6x3

*Pulldown* RI90
#12x10,10,10,8,7

*Dips* RI90
+25x10,10,10,9,8

*NG Face Pull* RI90
#7x3x10

Superset
*Curl* RI45
70x10,10,7

*DB Skullcrushers* RI45
30sx3x10


Pretty solid workout.  Reps went up a bit on stuff.  This is start of the 3rd week on this routine, which means next week I'll deload and then change things around a bit for another 4 week training block.  Still eating like a boss.  Lotsa carbs.  I have to tally it up, but I'm guessing about 500-600g each day.


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2013)

The Pimp is back!

What is new with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2013)

Program looks well thought out as usual! Good stuff! Shifting some good weights too, man 

How's life outside the squat rack?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks good, brah.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2015)

CP, just passing thru , checking up on the old gang loL


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)

To be honest I never understood the name, please explain it to me as you would a retard. 

Am I still allowed to say retard?





























Hold on a minute, There's a knock at my door.


----------

